
Facebook Begins Campaign to Purge Europe of Xenophobic, Extremist Posts - bontoJR
http://www.mediaite.com/online/facebook-begins-campaign-to-purge-europe-of-xenophobic-extremist-posts/
======
bruceb
"Sheryl Sandberg, Facebook’s COO, wasted no time leaning in and explaining
that because hate speech “has no place in our society,” the site will be
implementing its “Initiative for Civil Courage Online,” which will slowly but
surely purge Europe of all xenophobic rhetoric. Facebook is doing this by
allocating $1.09 million to support non-government organizations that are
attempting to curb online threats and hate speech."

There is a group:
[https://www.facebook.com/onlinecivilcourage](https://www.facebook.com/onlinecivilcourage)

Wonder what constitutes "Hate Speech"

Judging by the comments on their page, they will not do that great of a job
purging speech they don't like.

~~~
ManlyBread
>Wonder what constitutes "Hate Speech"

It's anything that the people in charge find offensive.

------
th0br0
At least in Germany, they've outsourced this to a sub-group of the Bertelsmann
company ([1]). They're a big (international) media company. This kind of has a
sour taste, given that they probably have economic stakes in the whole game.

[1] [http://www.reuters.com/article/facebook-germany-
idUSKCN0UT1G...](http://www.reuters.com/article/facebook-germany-
idUSKCN0UT1GM)

------
smonff
They should also do something for sexist content. They said they have rules
for harrassement, but it's quite rare we manage to be heard when we found
problematic content.

------
bronlund
No free speech for you!

~~~
elthran
Not in Europe, no.

But do you really consider all speech to be equal and deserving of being free?

~~~
bruceb
Yes.

~~~
rawTruthHurts
Except those that restrict freedom of speech

